
At 21, Kylie Jenner Becomes the Youngest Self-Made Billionaire Ever - godelmachine
https://www.forbes.com/sites/natalierobehmed/2019/03/05/at-21-kylie-jenner-becomes-the-youngest-self-made-billionaire-ever/
======
smt88
How is she self-made when her father is famous, her sisters' father was rich,
and her sister was made her a celebrity before she ever started working on her
business?

What does self-made even mean if Kylie Jenner counts?

------
godelmachine
I opine she achieved a lot of her wealth courtesy Instagram.

But it’s remarkable she became a billionaire within 6 years of entering the
public spotlight.

PS - Haters gonna hate! :D Downvoters gonna downvote :P

